# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Sept. 21, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

September 21, 2016

Capt. Stephen Boriskie
What luck today to have our good friend from POC, Jesse on the boat with his buddies from the cement and hauling industry. Had a blast and got lucky on the redfish with a solid 3-man limit up to 28". Which, by the way, won them 1st-place for the biggest redfish in their company tournament. I felt fortunate to host such a good group of people, and catch the reds. Good to be here my friends! Please get on this list of customers at Bay Flats Lodge and lets blast off in the first light realm and split the saltwater as we head for your catch...I hope we will hook a freight train of a redfish for you soon!

Dawn Patrol





Donâ€™t Let Deer Season Sneak Up On Youâ€¦
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Remember, â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€ Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

2016 December Fishing Special
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in 
A mix of clouds and sun. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
Wednesday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.05 in
Partly cloudy this evening. Scattered thunderstorms developing after midnight. Low 78F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
Thursday 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in
Isolated thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 89F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
Thursday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.03 in
Partly cloudy skies early. Scattered thunderstorms developing later at night. Low 79F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
Friday 50 % Precip. / 0.08 in
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Cloudy skies late. High 89F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
Friday Night 30 % Precip. / 0.01 in
Variable clouds with a slight chance of thunderstorms overnight. Low 79F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%. 
Synopsis: 
Briefly moderate southerly flow along the coast early this morning will transition to a generally weak flow for the remainder of the day. Seas will remain low to flat with dry conditions prevailing. Weak to briefly moderate flow on Tuesday with isolated showers developing across the region in the afternoon as higher moisture values aloft spread back into the region. A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected Wednesday through Friday. Moisture will increase over the area Thursday to Friday. Isolated showers or thunderstorms are expected on Thursday with an increase in coverage expected Thursday night into Friday. 
Coastal Water Temperature: 
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Blast & Cast*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*20 Years in the making "All on a paper napkin"*


----------

